# iPod Classic : synchronisation / Ajout de morceaux impossible



## superbg (2 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour, voici mon matériel:
iPod Classic 160GB (2009)
iTunes 12.2.2.25 64 bits Windows

Mon classic refuse désormais de se synchroniser avec mon itunes. Je le connecte, il s'affiche dans iTunes, puis je clique sur synchroniser, et là mon iPod commence à se déconnecter (c'est affiché sur son écran) et iTunes affiche "synchronisation complète"...

J'ai essayé l'ajout manuel de musique mais c'est pareil, toujours le même problème.

J'ai reseté l'iPod à ses réglages usines via iTunes plusieurs fois, et rien ne change...

En gros, c'est devenu un brique vide...Help me!


----------



## maena (5 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai malheureusement pas de réponse mais j'ai également un gros problèmes avec mon iPod classic 80 Go.
Il est absolument invisible sur iTunes 11.4 donc impossible de synchroniser ou de faire quoique ce soit.
Avec le même cable USB sur le même port mon iPhone se synchronise automatiquement.

Apple aurait il décider de ne supprimer les programmes de synchronisation des iPod classic ?
Ca y ressemble fort.


----------



## superbg (6 Septembre 2015)

Quelle daube quand même, un produit à plus de 300€...no comment


----------



## maena (8 Septembre 2015)

Alors j'ai fini par réussir à synchroniser en utilisant au moins 5 câbles différents en faisant un hard reboot de l'ipod et en changeant de port USB à chaque fois.
Avec l'un d'entre eux, j'ai fini par avoir le message "Connecté" mais la deconnexion de l'iPod se faisait immédiatement ensuite.
J'ai persévéré : nettoyage complet par Onyx, redémarrage et enfin avec un câble non Apple, ça a marché.

Tout cela a l'air bien fragile.
Je ne peux donc pas donner de recette.

Je t'invite à essayer de faire pareil et si ça marche à restaurer l'iPod immédiatement avec iTunes.
Personnellement je n'ai pas fait la restauration car je ne suis pas certaine que toute la musique de mon iPod soit
dans iTunes. Il faut d'abord que vérifie ça manuellement.


----------



## maena (22 Septembre 2015)

Donc ça n'a pas marché très longtemps. Quelques jours et la de nouveau la même.
Il semble y avoir un problème matériel du connecteur de l'iPod puisque j'ai des problèmes de chargement avec le dock et le cordon allume-cigare de ma bagnole.
D'un autre côté les rare fois où l'iPod affiche "connecté" sans se déconnecté immédiatement, il reste invisible d'iTunes 11.4 et du finder.
Il y a donc à mon avis un double problème software et hardware.
Donc poubelle ou y'a un espoir ?


----------



## ArrowIV (9 Mars 2017)

J'ai eu le même pb de déconnection intempestive en cours de synchro, même après avoir restoré. Je suis sur MacBook Pro.
Mon ipod est un 160Go (2009). J'ai lancé une réparation avec "Utilitaire de disque" le détail des opérations n'a indiqué aucune erreur, donc aucune réparation n'a été signalée. Le disque est sain.

Il me semble avoir résolu le pb de déconnection comme suit:
1/ Arrêter tout logiciel d'anti virus ; j'ai stoppé Avast.
2/ Restorer l'iPod
3/ Paramétrer comme suit:
- Ouvrir iTune à la connexion:  NE PAS COCHER
- Ne synchroniser que les morceaux cochés: NE PAS COCHER
- Gérer manuellement musique et video: NE PAS COCHER
- Activer l'utilisation comme disque dur: COCHER

J'ai pu synchroniser mes 11000 morceaux et 85 vidéo.


----------

